# unable to create tray icon...



## p060477 (Mar 6, 2017)

hi!
i've yr tool and since some days i get this frustrating error:
i've win 10 home vers 1607 anniversary update..

how to solve it..??
pls reply!
cheers!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2017)

Are you running it on startup? Any uncommon modifications to Windows like a start menu replacement?


----------



## p060477 (Mar 6, 2017)

yes in its settings i choose run it at win stat up minimized...
but with win 10 do not works..i've also to do a task :
Task   GpuZ   techPowerUp (www.techpowerup.com)   "D:\DESKTOP\START\Temp -Drivers\GPU-Z.1.9.0.exe" -minimized

but since some days i got the topic error..

no any replacement of start menu in win done..

any ideas..??
thxs
cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2017)

GPU-Z has an option in settings to launch on startup, is that what you used? Or did you manually create a startup entry for it?


----------



## p060477 (Mar 6, 2017)

its option do not work with win 10 64bit, worked with my old win xp..so i create in task a start up entry which worked since a few days ago..now i got that error of this topic..any ideas..?'
thxs!
cheers!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2017)

When did you get aniversary update?

Only options, Remove Aniversary edition.

Or Windows 7/8.1


----------



## p060477 (Mar 6, 2017)

not a very good idea..it has a tool to became suitable with a s.o not the contrary...
the world goes ahead..not back...


----------



## revin (Mar 6, 2017)

p060477 said:


> D:\DESKTOP\START\Temp -Drivers\GPU-Z.1.9.0.exe" -minimized


It cant be a Temp .
I believe W1zz wants you to reinstall it and check the box load with windows, no manual entry or start mod used.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 6, 2017)

revin said:


> It cant be a Temp .
> I believe W1zz wants you to reinstall it and check the box load with windows, no manual entry or start mod used.


i've the portable one so why you talk about re-instal..??!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2017)

It is a bit difficult to understand what you're saying your posts are sort of garbled unintelligible.... no offense I'm just weighing in as an impartial member

 Good luck with your issue


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2017)

@W1zzard gave you the solution.

Get a clue!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> When did you get aniversary update?
> 
> Only options, Remove Aniversary edition.
> 
> Or Windows 7/8.1


GPU-Z works fine with Anniversary Edition


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2017)

p060477 said:


> its option do not work with win 10 64bit, worked with my old win xp..so i create in task a start up entry which worked since a few days ago..now i got that error of this topic..any ideas..?'
> thxs!
> cheers!








that's the option. you are sure it doesn't work for you?


----------



## revin (Mar 6, 2017)

p060477 said:


> i've the portable one so why you talk about re-instal..??!!


You have it as a Temp file/ folder then it may not always be found.
It needs a permeate home to be found always, portable or not.
So re-*run* it as w1zz shows you but give it a home to rest not a Temp  ie...... C:\GPUz\


----------



## p060477 (Mar 7, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> that's the option. you are sure it doesn't work for you?



yes with win 10 home 64 bit vers 1607 anniv update do not work..you have to create a task in start menu...



revin said:


> You have it as a Temp file/ folder then it may not always be found.
> It needs a permeate home to be found always, portable or not.
> So re-*run* it as w1zz shows you but give it a home to rest not a Temp  ie...... C:\GPUz\



pls read carefully TEMP is not the -temp- win's provvisory folder
..is a -permanent- folder created by me and means TEMPERATURE
is an abbreviation of temperature..i called it TEMP
i repeat is not win/temp..etcc..that at every restart is cleaned..
is PERMANENT created BY ME...

..no useful replies now..??!!


----------



## revin (Mar 8, 2017)

p060477 said:


> ..no useful replies now..??!!





W1zzard said:


> GPU-Z works fine with Anniversary Edition





W1zzard said:


> that's the option. you are sure it doesn't work for you?





p060477 said:


> yes with win 10 home 64 bit vers 1607 anniv update do not work..you have to create a task in start menu...


Have you removed the startup entry?
Did you re-Run GPUZ again to load on start up?
You said using Portable,  Portable is to run Manually as in from USB ect...

Re run it to install it to the drive select it to start up with windows.

Then see if it works for you.
W1zz has posted where he has it working with the Anniversary update, and no one else has said it not work for them so it's
1. Running it as a portable is not starting
2. Something else is wrong with your system to start it
3. Possible an unknown  issue with the update that changed how you have the start entry working from

So to recap
Re run the GPUz to *Install* so you can *select* it to start up with windows [not use the old manual task entry]

Then let us know how that works.
W1zz is very good at his program and will try his best to see if there is some other issue after you do this.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 8, 2017)

"W1zz is very good at his program and will try his best to see if there is some other issue after you do this"...:
take a ride here about avira icon...:
https://answers.avira.com/en/question/no-more-avira-icon-in-my-system-tray-34684

and you will change yr superficial opinion..


----------



## revin (Mar 8, 2017)

OK Look You need to try what was posted to see if it works.
Then Post here with YOUR results.
This is how he is able to find what is wrong.
Posting something about some one else over 1 year ago issue is NOT related to here.
This thread is for issues with the GPUZ
Making smartass comments  





p060477 said:


> and you will change yr superficial opinion..


 don't help at all.

So Let's try this again>


revin said:


> Re run the GPUz to *Install* so you can *select* it to start up with windows [not use the old manual task entry]


----------



## p060477 (Mar 8, 2017)

if you had patience to read ALL the 124 replies you see that the last is a few days ago...
anyway why you say INSTALL..??...gpu-z has not an installer..i really do not have it in my list of programms installed on my pc..
is a ASTANDALONE one..
so what you are sayin...!!??


----------



## revin (Mar 8, 2017)

That link has NOTHING to do with W1zzards program
Making an insult about 





p060477 said:


> superficial opinion


 will get you NO credible help
So again standalone portable program is not made to autostart. It's for using on the go not an autostart from nothing to start from

Re- run it to see if it works as he has it programed.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2017)

p060477 said:


> if you had patience to read ALL the 124 replies you see that the last is a few days ago...
> anyway why you say INSTALL..??...gpu-z has not an installer..i really do not have it in my list of programms installed on my pc..
> is a ASTANDALONE one..
> so what you are sayin...!!??


1. Total of 23 replies now including this post.

2. W1z is the one who works on GPU-z, so telling him he's wrong when you're being a smartass WHILE doing things incorrectly isn't helping your situation. 

3. You clearly didn't install it, quit saying you did. You can run the program without installing but you do need to install for it to start on boot. **Sources* *I literally just did it. Golly!

Should probably listen to people instead of pulling this:


p060477 said:


> and you will change yr superficial opinion..



Because you pulled this:


p060477 said:


> i've the portable one so why you talk about re-instal..??!!


Portable doesn't install, my 12 year old sister could tell you this.

And if you stay on the ignorance track, you'll have more of this:



p060477 said:


> ..no useful replies now because i was rude to people trying to help me..??!!


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

i've gpu-z PORTABLE since years..from win xp ..to win 8 to 8.1 to win 10 BEFORE anniv update...
AND it Always start at win start up in the tray icon
since win 10 i have to create a task which WORKS before vers 1607 anniv update

IT'S ONLY NOW with the anniv update that i t fails to create...

so pls stop sayin SILLY things

and works on yr tool to be able to suite also this last win 10 update...
or you PRETEND that Microsoft make the changes to suit yr tool..??

check yr brain PLEASE...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 9, 2017)

@p060477 careful there, I think u might have run into that GPU-Z requires administrator rights and if so the application cannot start during normal startup, I noticed this in 8.1 too if I didn't disable the administrator also done this in Windows 10.

There r a couple of ways u can create this task in Task Scheduler I used some for ppl that want OpenVPN to connect automatically under startup in Windows 10 because it needs to be ran as administrator to work.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

oh finally an useful post
thxs so much indeed!

but in it's porprierties i've checked to run under admin rights
and also the task i create was in the same way..run with admin rights..
and all went well since a few days ago..when..-randomly- it is not able to
create try icon at start...

what you think..??

have i to take off the admin rights to gpu-z and to the task i've created?

thxs again for yr post THE FIRST in TOPIC and with BRAIN


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

When you start it manually, can it create the tray icon and the program works?


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> When you start it manually, can it create the tray icon and the program works?


yes!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Do you have these settings? That's the task GPU-Z adds, which works for me on Windows 10 Pro. I will install Windows 10 Home next to test.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Do you have these settings? That's the task GPU-Z adds, which works for me on Windows 10 Pro. I will install Windows 10 Home next to test.



hi!
first so many thanks!
today afternoon i'll check if i have the same impo and promptly reply !
thxs again for yr useful help!
cheers!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Run on startup is working fine for me on a brand new Windows 10 Home install


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

vers 1607 with anniversary update?

cause since a few days ago also for me worked fine...

so pls i'd useful if you install ALL win 10 home updates up to the final
vers 1607 anniv update...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Run on startup is working fine for me on a brand new Windows 10 Home install


Run on Startup works for the Stand alone version of GPU-Z? I prefer to manually add a Scheduled task for standalone programs since its easier to manage that way. I'd say take out(grey it?) the start with windows checkbox for the stand alone version (in consideration of this thread).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 9, 2017)

p060477 said:


> i've the portable one so why you talk about re-instal..??!!



Just for the future, GPU-z gives you the OPTION to stay portable when running each new version. It asks you to install.  It then gives you the option to NOT ask you again and for you to open it each time as a "portable".  So no, that wasn't a silly suggestion by anyone.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Run on startup is working fine for me on a brand new Windows 10 Home install


with a task scheduler or with its option in settings?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2017)

p060477 said:


> so pls stop sayin SILLY things


you also Please



p060477 said:


> and works on yr tool to be able to suite also this last win 10 update...
> or you PRETEND that Microsoft make the changes to suit yr tool..??


Please have some respect for W1zz  you cannot Order any Developer to "works on yr tool" unless your paying him ( and your not )



p060477 said:


> check yr brain PLEASE...


i give up


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

pls stop OT unuseful smartass,it is a yr word, posts!
thxs!
remain in T O P I C


----------



## Toothless (Mar 9, 2017)

How about not triple posting and use an edit button. This is a forum, not a instant chat site.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

how to finally post IN TOPIC
thxs!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

just end this thread.

@p060477   W1zzard is the creator of GPUz, it now looks like He got Your message, let him fix, it, .lets wait and see , free programs come with certain Caveats, minimal support being one of them.

this is going nowhere any longer...the flame war is real in here.

good luck with your issue, i hope it gets fixed.

regards

P.S.

 Something just occurred to me as I was getting my kids ready for school. My windows 10 which is the most current version has a shutdown error every shot down it's that damn DDE server error.  Which if anyone reading this is familiar with it ,is caused often by the auto hide option in the taskbar settings .I know there's been a lot of issues with that setting in windows 10 try turning it on and off,   Maybe that'll help I don't know


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

up to now he has not replied to:

1)has he now the latest vers 1607 anniv update?

2) is it using the task scheduler or the start up tool's settings?

pls stay IN TOPIC
thxs!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

p060477 said:


> up to now he has not replied to:
> 
> 1)has he now the latest vers 1607 anniv update?
> 
> ...





W1zzard said:


> Run on startup is working fine for me on a brand new Windows 10 Home install


It looks like you may have gotten what he CAN offer for support, maybe try a fresh windows install, but it looks like this thread had reached it goal,  to continue to post is simply kicking a dead horse. Be patient and if someone can help they'll see your thread and post although I don't see what better help you get than the person who created Gpuz but we'll see ....

 What I'm saying is just wait and see if a solution presents itself

 Good luck with your issues


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

are you able to read:
questions still unanswered....
pls stay in T O P I C
thxs!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

p060477 said:


> vers 1607 with anniversary update?


I just installed Win 10 Pro, ran all updates, including Anniversary Update. GPU-Z load at startup is still working fine.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

i have clearly written:
1)win HOME
2) with task scheduler or tool's settings?
3)gpu-z PORTABLE?
thxs so much!
cheers!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

this cant be real...this isnt a GPUz issue, its a Y.O.U. issue... also Have you at least try the standard version ?win10 pro, home , it doesnt matter

i am bowing out. good luck W1zz,


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

pls stay IN TOPIC
thxs!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

p060477 said:


> pls stay IN TOPIC



LITERALLY ALL of my posts are ON topic,also its not "IN" topic, btw. i am simply suggesting You try a route of patience, over insistence. Your looking for help, in a free forum , with Free support, on a free program. so Your free to accept or refuse any of the help offered,* try gpuz standard , try reinstalling your OS, ask M$ for support...

to make it easier, the bold section is ON TOPIC>*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 9, 2017)

p060477 said:


> stay in T O P I C


How about YOU stay in topic. You endlessly writing this, when most postings here have already given you the answers you seek shows you to just a little bit aggressive and obtuse. 

No one else has this issue, so it is likely user error.  the reason you don't see the option to install it to run is because when you first installed you ignored the options.

W1zzard always has the most current version of Windows.  That is the only way he can respectably do hardware reviews.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

i was genuinely trying to help, i even tried to replicate, wasnt able to.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2017)

when the OP ignores /harasses the software developer and good advice given by others
then the thread should be closed ( unless the software developer can further provide relevant
advice )
OTHERWISE






edit
Its  " in Topic " Because its posted in this  thread


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2017)

Op..... I would suggest that if you want help you choose your comments a little more selectively, if you cannot apply any manners this thread will be closed very quickly.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 9, 2017)

@Tatty_One I agree that's why I wrote careful there in my first post as a hint


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Do you have these settings? That's the task GPU-Z adds, which works for me on Windows 10 Pro. I will install Windows 10 Home next to test.


here i'm with my pc to try yr suggestions,and to ignore the bunch of smartass non in topic trolls ones..,
the ONLY thing different from my task is the -configure for- in yr first picture tab general:
here i've for win 10
SO :
i change my task as for yr picture suggestion
and i take off the flag to the yr tool's settings to run at start up,
as for another rare on topic past post suggestion from another serious member

and the result is the up to now : IT WORKS....

so crossing all my fingers with theese two changes now my
win 10 home 64 bit vers 1607 anniv update is compatible with
yr tool in its portable version

thxs ONLY to you and to the ONLY other serious member

cheers


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

You have gotten your answers, decipher them or give up.

Your choice.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 9, 2017)

p060477 said:


> now my
> win 10 home 64 bit vers 1607 anniv update is compatible with
> yr tool in its portable version


W1zz the Author Said it was ( always was as he had no problems ) 
and as for


p060477 said:


> thxs ONLY to you and to the ONLY other serious member


With that sort of Attitude i sincerely hope you never have further problems and ask for help here 
Your find it will be reluctantly forthcoming


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2017)

Problem solved, thread closed.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm surprised though that the regular "run on startup" checkbox in settings didn't work for you.

Let me know if you run into more problems.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> I'm surprised though that the regular "run on startup" checkbox in settings didn't work for you.
> 
> Let me know if you run into more problems.



what is the difference between the portable, and standard GPUz?? the app launcher?


----------



## p060477 (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> I'm surprised though that the regular "run on startup" checkbox in settings didn't work for you.
> 
> Let me know if you run into more problems.



hi!
first so many thxs againg for yr kind and precious helping and time gifted

tomorrow i will try to:
disable the task scheduler
and to re-flag the option in the tool's settings to -run on start up-

and i will promptly report here to you the result

thxs again for yr attention and patience

i'll post the results tomorrow

goodnight

cheers


----------



## p060477 (Mar 10, 2017)

hi dear *W1zzard*

*as i promised i post my results:*

*disabling the task and put the flag on yr tool settings start up: - failed to create tray icon-*

*then take off the flag of tool's settings and re activate the task scheduler: same error : -  failed to create tray icon-*

*then cancelling the task scheduler, put on the flag to yr tool's settings start up*
*AND configure its compatibility for win 8*
*AND not flagging run it as admin: IT WORKS*

*what you think!?!*

*thxs for yr kind cooperation and helping so precious!*

*cheers*


----------



## p060477 (Mar 11, 2017)

update:

nothing...if i close the pc the at re-start is the same error: failed to create tray icon...
so every way i choose is the same...at first SEEMS to work but when i turn off the pc at the re start is the same NIGHTMARE..

so there is something then when you close the pc interfere with yr tool's start up so when you turn on
yr tool starts,and i see it workin in task, BUT it fails to crerate tray icon

any ideas W1zz..??

thxs in adv for yr kind patience

cheers


----------



## Naki (Mar 11, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> what is the difference between the portable, and standard GPUz?? the app launcher?


No. Portable version can be run off any folder, such as your Downloads folder, desktop folder/etc - wherever you choose to put the EXE file.
Standard/installed app installs to C:\Program Files ((x86)) (with the (x86) for 64-bit Windows OS, without it on 32-bit).



sneekypeet said:


> Problem solved, thread closed.


Was it? Does not really seem very solved to me.
Something like "slightly pregnant", methinks.  In this case - "moderately solved".


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Naki said:


> No. Portable version can be run off any folder, such as your Downloads folder, desktop folder/etc - wherever you choose to put the EXE file.
> Standard/installed app installs to C:\Program Files ((x86)) (with the (x86) for 64-bit Windows OS, without it on 32-bit).
> 
> 
> ...



Do not get fresh with the mods.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 11, 2017)

While a mod did close the thread ( rightly so in my opinion )
The Program Author who is Also the Site Owner and Chief ADMINISTRATOR   chose to re open the thread ( as is his privilege and right).
this was mentioned  in a post i made earlier


dorsetknob said:


> when the OP ignores /harasses the software developer and good advice given by others
> then the thread should be closed ( unless the software developer can further provide relevant
> advice )
> OTHERWISE
> ...


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2017)

Naki said:


> Was it? Does not really seem very solved to me.
> Something like "slightly pregnant", methinks.  In this case - "moderately solved".



If you would read the thread instead of trying to be funny, you would see that in post #52, the OP came back and said he got it working, so the thread was closed. It was W1zzard who had reopened the thread, since it is his forum and his software, it continues to be that way until he is satisfied with rooting out the cause of the OPs issue to improve the software.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 11, 2017)

here gaian to update for the owner of the tool my experience:
NOTHING DONE of different in my pc and now at its starts,of the pc.., it works....,the tray icon tool..

so to sum up:
RANDOMLY it works
RANDOMLY it starts at start up,or with its settings or in a proper task scheduler BUT with the error:
                     - failed to create tray icon-...so you can only see the gpu-z.exe in task manager but you cannot open or see it..
                     to do it you have to stop it in task and to re start the tool manually..at this point you can see it in tray area and open its window on the
                       desktop....


what you think W1zzz...?

hoping to see yr replies ..!!
thxs so much in advance

cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2017)

What are your PC's hardware specs?


----------



## p060477 (Mar 12, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> What are your PC's hardware specs?


hi!
first so many thxs again!
which details you need?

here is a summary:
let me know what you need...

thxs again!!

cheers!


----------



## p060477 (Mar 16, 2017)

just to let you know that the wizzard w1zzard has resolved with its very new 1.18 portable vers!
hats off to w1zz!!
thxs so much indeed!
lots fo compliments to him!
cheers!!


----------



## revin (Mar 16, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> What are your PC's hardware specs?





p060477 said:


> just to let you know that the wizzard w1zzard has resolved with its very new 1.18 portable vers!
> hats off to w1zz!!
> thxs so much indeed!
> lots fo compliments to him!
> cheers!!



please watch, when him ask qustions and it help if you answer fo him.
Could mabe ben les than 4 daz to fix update

Glad it work for you.


----------



## p060477 (Mar 16, 2017)

hats off to w1zz!!
thxs so much indeed!
lots fo compliments to him!
cheers!!


----------



## revin (Mar 16, 2017)

p060477 said:


> thxs so much indeed!
> lots fo compliments to him!
> cheers!!





p060477 said:


> hats off to w1zz!!
> thxs so much indeed!
> lots fo compliments to him!
> cheers!!



Relly double posts ?
You teld his thankx alredy .... not to duble postand
just so yu kno others help with wizz also so remember to be kind to people ty=ryng to understand thru a diffrant language is not eazy
Again were Gladd it working for you know nd hope it has help others also
 p060477


----------



## p060477 (Mar 16, 2017)

seems you really do not like my compliments to w1zz....


----------



## revin (Mar 16, 2017)

relly ???? You hve ben hard tu understd thru this thred so we have tryd very hard even when you were *insulting to the author* nd others hear.
Then you make arrogant post to only thank hi and only nim Ok thaats fine.
But you thankd him fo it now working nd..... I said glad it workkd for you and you pulled the arrougant shit agin to double post.
Double postng is against the rules you were being arrougant to just post it again

Grow up. If you cant be a team playr just move on..................
So GLAD it's working for you nd hope it helpd others.
Cheers m8te and good day
This thread is finished


----------

